# Picture Manager Won't Print



## 3PointJ (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi Guys,

Issue : Office Picture Manager will not print anything even after selecting print.

The program sits there and acts as if nothing happened.

We can print pictures using Paint, but Picture Manager will not work...

Any Ideas?


----------



## Rusty Torpedo (May 11, 2008)

Hi 

What printer are you using?

jules


----------



## 3PointJ (Jan 21, 2008)

We have two printers.

One is an Oki C5550 MFP and the other is a Ricoh Aficio MP2000Le. Both are Networked printers (Ethernet) and both can print from every other piece of Software installed EXCEPT Picture Manager


----------



## Rusty Torpedo (May 11, 2008)

Are your printers setup for picture manager.

i think you can check in the picture manager options

jules


----------



## 3PointJ (Jan 21, 2008)

It's weird. You just click file and go to click print, and it does nothing and the File menu closes?

I really don't know


----------



## Rusty Torpedo (May 11, 2008)

It sounds like picture manager isnt working...

Have you tried reinstalling?

jules


----------

